
Claude E. Shannon – A Goliath Amongst Giants - zw123456
https://www.bell-labs.com/claude-shannon/
======
todd8
A co-worker of mine grew up in Claude Shannon's neighborhood. He was a
childhood friend of one of the Shannon kids and related to me that their
basement was full of projects and inventions that the father built. He said it
was like a mad scientist's laboratory.

